# 60mm Thomson X4 stem is >40% heavier than 70mm stem?



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a 60mm Thomson X4 stem today and while installing it I thought to myself, damn this is heavy.

The afterward I looked up the specs. Thomson Bike Products | ELITE X4 : 31.8 MOUNTAIN

70mm = 141 grams
60mm = 200 grams

:eekster::skep::shocked:

Am I the only person on the planet who didn't know this? I know Thomson stems aren't weight weenie, but I didn't think cutting out 10mm would produce a significant weight _increase_!


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

it's because it uses the same boxy design as the 40 and 50mm. even the 40mm at 155g weighs more than the 70mm.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

That is odd, and certainly unexpected. It would have fooled me too.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

At least Thomson deserves some credit for accurately listing the weight on their site for each different size of their products (and in this case a different design) instead of one blanket / representative weight at only one size and leaving people to guess how much lighter or heavier the other sizes may be. I wish all companies had this attention to detail with the specs they give on their sites.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I found seatposts are like that too. I have a 27.2 Syntace P6 HiFlex and its heavier than a 31.6. I'm guessing that the 31.6 has thinner walls compared to the 27.2.


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

The weight seems in keeping with their claims, so I don't necessarily think that there is anything untoward going on here, but there are bootleg/counterfeit Thomson products going around online too.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

A Ritchey WCS Trail stem is much lighter, cheaper and probably equally reliable.

WCS Trail Stem


----------

